# Air Compressors anyone?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I too happen to be in the market and have been looking at this guy.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I've been looking into these... anyone used one? Experiences?










Not that I am looking to buy it, it just seems... interesting....


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone know what size belt the old emglo electric wheelbarrow compressors take? I cut some rope to take in for sizing but haven't gotten around to getting a new one.


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

I didn't think you could get a Thomas anymore. I had that compressor a few years back. The diaphram went out and I gave it away instead of fixing it. I have been looking for another one but, they seem to be out of business or something.



WildWill said:


> Thomas 2820st absolutely bomber I can run just about anything I like with a three man crew.
> 
> I've been beating relentlessly on mine for about 7 years now and it's not worse for the wear.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I've been looking into these... anyone used one? Experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ridgid's gettin' freaky with compressor design.:blink:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Looks awkward to me. Can't say how it performs.


Looks awkward but it was pointed out in a review how all of it's 
guts are protected by the tanks and everything is out of the way. 

Form following function.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Ridgid's gettin' freaky with compressor design.:blink:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Odd... very odd.

The one I posted seemed oddly heavy for it's size when i picked it up in HD the other day.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Odd... very odd.
> 
> The one I posted seemed oddly heavy for it's size when i picked it up in HD the other day.


I haven't found a Ridgid tool yet that isn't oddly heavy for it's size.:laughing:

I'm thrilled with my little DW 2 gallon compressor. 150PSI, very quick recovery time(15 seconds), lightweight and very well designed for maneuverability.

It easily runs 2 trim guns. Not really enough stored air for framing, but it'll get by in a pinch.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> You got 2 1/2 years out of a cheap compressor?


i had the thing 3 years,, it was only on like 10 full house trim jobs.. built some furniture at home with it. and 5 or 6 small cash jobs......... peice o junk.. it never delivered enough air to my 18 gauge for sinking 2" nails into 3/4 mdf either...


as for that crazy ridgid compressor brutus is mentioning... too much going on with it if you ask me.. more stuff to go wrong with all the parts that interconnect and disconnect


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> as for that crazy ridgid compressor brutus is mentioning... too much going on with it if you ask me.. more stuff to go wrong with all the parts that interconnect and disconnect



The one in HD is already falling apart. And it's maybe been there 2 months.... :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a couple of the old school Rol-Air side pancakes. Noisy and hate the cold, but you can't kill them.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita Mac5200, quiet, long term durability, fast recovery time. It is not the lightest compressor, but the tanks hold up forever. I guess that is a trade off for durability.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Santa's Helpers said:


> I didn't think you could get a Thomas anymore. I had that compressor a few years back. The diaphram went out and I gave it away instead of fixing it. I have been looking for another one but, they seem to be out of business or something.


They are hard to find now. You can still get parts for them and I see them on ebay and craigslst from time to time. None of the other compressors are rated for continuous use. My old one was destroyed when my friend decided to blow the house out with his shiny new blower attachment....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have that same craftmans pancake model you guys have just talk about. Its a work horse runs roofing and framing guns off it. Its over 15 years old and i cant kill it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have one of the two gallon dewalts that lone framer has and its been great so far. Had it about a year and a half now. Its small enough for any trim job, will run two guns, and works in a pinch for the heavy guns. We ran two coil siding nailers on a small hardi job this summer, and it worked alright. We were pretty much just redoing chimneys on some condos, so the guns were not continuous. 


I have the dewalt, a newer pc pancake, and a 30 gallon kobalt (worthless). The dewalt is a nice compressor but I need a compressor that will run two framing guns continuously and is small to fit in my already full trailer. Lightweight is key, I don't want a big gas wheel barrel that I can't lift myself. What is everyones thoughts on this?

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought we were talking "compact" compressors. As my body further deteriorates I have begun to want one of these (Senco PC1010):


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> What is everyones thoughts on this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


8 gallons is plenty of air, but if I had to venture a guess, I'd say recovery time will be slow with that unit. Depends on how hard you will push it. When I was framing full time, the 5.5 horse Honda powered Emglos were pushed pretty hard and barely kept up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I've been looking into these... anyone used one? Experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard bad things bout them from those that use them:blink:

This DeEmglo has done me right:thumbsup:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

davitk said:


> I thought we were talking "compact" compressors. As my body further deteriorates I have begun to want one of these (Senco PC1010):



I have used this compressor. They are so-so. They are nice and light. I wouldn't use a hose longer than 25'-50'. The key with these is not draining the tank to rapidly. :laughing: However you can do production rate with these.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> I have used this compressor. They are so-so. They are nice and light. I wouldn't use a hose longer than 25'-50'. The key with these is not draining the tank to rapidly. :laughing: However you can do production rate with these.


Oooooh, sounds perfect. I already have a couple of "nice and heavy" crafstsman and ridgids.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If your looking for a catch all general use compressor, get a compressor with at least 4 gallons, oil lube and at least 3.0CMF @90psi.

I have this guy, but re-branded Husky. I bought it, broke it in but running it unloaded for 15 min, then changed the oil out to 10w-30 Mobil1. I change the oil once every year since then. Its Heavy, a bit loud but puts out 3.7 CFM @ 90psi, and, IIRC has a duty rating of 100%. It was my first compressor that I bought. I just recently had it on a job when the roofers PorterCable oil-less refused to build pressure, I let them hook into mine. We had 4 roofing guns and 1 framing gun running off this guy in the dead of summer. I wasn't doing any kind of production framing, just punch out stuff, but between the 5 guns it was kicking on quite a bit. The 3.7 cfm helps it recover quicky and shut back down. I put a fan on it just help keep it cool.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable compressor very similar to that one. At least ten years old and going strong, it weighs around 90 lbs., so it gets left in storage almost always.


----------



## Reggie Died (Dec 23, 2010)

What's everyone's take on the smaller Makita Mac700? I only use it with 18/23g nailers and typically solo. For bigger jobs, my boss will bring the Mac5200.

Basically my Porter Cable pancake started dying, and I was about to pull the trigger on that whisper-quiet Rolair, but my boss gave me this one as a favor. Since it's free I can't complain but holy **** is it heavy for a single tank compressor.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Reggie Died said:


> What's everyone's take on the smaller Makita Mac700? I only use it with 18/23g nailers and typically solo. For bigger jobs, my boss will bring the Mac5200.
> 
> Basically my Porter Cable pancake started dying, and I was about to pull the trigger on that whisper-quiet Rolair, but my boss gave me this one as a favor. Since it's free I can't complain but holy **** is it heavy for a single tank compressor.


Mak700 for trim is perfect.. 2400 and above are not exactly light so if you got to move it a lot, look for a wheeled option or just something lighter.


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

Reggie Died, I have the MAC700 and its great. It's really quite and supplies enough air for two trim guns and even a floor nailer on smaller installs and repairs. Most of the weight is high up so when it gets transported in the truck or trailer it needs to be strapped down. Our MAC700 now stays in the trailer full time.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Reviving this just to say that after watching HD's web site for the past couple weeks, they finally have the Makita mac5200 back in stock. They only sell it on line and it was the cheapest price with free shipping to boot. Ordered mine today and should be here next week.
Merry Christmas to me!:clap:


----------



## dbeo (Dec 17, 2011)

*more the better*

Tripple headed eagle will run half the neighbourhood


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't need to supply the neighborhood, just me and occasionally a second person.
My shop compressor is I/R 80 gallon 7.5 HP.


----------



## dbeo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have 6 airlines plugged into my compresor, its super expensive when the high dollar guys pop their heads up cause they are out of air.


----------

